

Russia's Armageddon plan to save Earth from collision with asteroid - YuriNiyazov
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/dec/30/russia-plan-save-earth-asteroid

======
YuriNiyazov
With the following priceless quote: "Everything will be done according to the
laws of physics."

